

Is there a future for Google? - avimeir
http://avimeir.com/2012/06/26/38/

======
avimeir
Following up the discussion on <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5773831>.

I posted something a while back with a crazy idea for Google - charge me
$5/month for Search and remove all ads/your products unless I opt-in.

